# Roofing safety equipment



## NLshinglerBC (Nov 12, 2011)

has anyone ever ordered there safety equipment off the internet
in canada?
ropes . roof anchors, non re usable cloth ones(is what i want) or even re usable metal anchors?
rope grabs , lanyards ,caribeeners ?
im sure i can find them in town here where i live but im just bored and seeing if anyone knows of anywhere that ships to all of canada and has competitive prices.
thanks


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

I think Petzl sells online. Not sure.


----------



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

GRAINGER ships world wide.

Fall Protection - http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/wwg/search.shtml?op=search&N=14248&in_dim_search=1


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 2, 2012)

We ordered ours online, I don't remember the brand offhand, but they use prussik knots instead of metal contraptions to clamp the safety line, and the air hoses are built in to the rope. The harnesses are very comfortable, and have tool bags built in for convenience.

Comfortable, air line and tool bags built in means the guys won't complain so much about hooking up 

I think they are super anchor, but I could be mistaken.

http://www.superanchor.com/


----------



## NLshinglerBC (Nov 12, 2011)

super anchor is INSANE that pneumatic lifeline is NUTS 
and i saw there rope grabs they use, like rock climbers or something nuts!!!! dont have to worry about rust or caulkin or cement jammin em up or freezing.. .


----------



## Roofmasters (Jan 25, 2012)

*Canada Safety*

I live in Maine and the Canadians come down here to buy their safety equipment. Everything is more expensive up there....why on would you want your equipment from up there? Do you have a specific reason?


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Roofmasters said:


> I live in Maine and the Canadians come down here to buy their safety equipment. Everything is more expensive up there....why on would you want your equipment from up there? Do you have a specific reason?


It would be the "Canadian" thing to do.


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

Roofmasters said:


> I live in Maine and the Canadians come down here to buy their safety equipment. Everything is more expensive up there....why on would you want your equipment from up there? Do you have a specific reason?


Because it is CSA approved, and that is the only thing safety or fall arrest inspectors will accept. Chances are it is cheaper because it doesn't have CSA approval.


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

smalpierre said:


> We ordered ours online, I don't remember the brand offhand, but they use prussik knots instead of metal contraptions to clamp the safety line, and the air hoses are built in to the rope. The harnesses are very comfortable, and have tool bags built in for convenience.


I doubt Prussiks are osha approved. :laughing: Too much room for Human Error. Im a rock/Ice climber and I ue them all the time. Id way rather be responsible for my own safety with my equipment than with the overengineered crap from safety guys. But Petzal makes decent stuff... I hate rope grabs, just when you think you master them they jam up...


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

Not sure if it helps but I've bought from Rock Supply online in the past and they are great to work with. At least in the US it's free shipping over $300.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 2, 2012)

Pie in the Sky said:


> I doubt Prussiks are osha approved. :laughing: Too much room for Human Error. Im a rock/Ice climber and I ue them all the time. Id way rather be responsible for my own safety with my equipment than with the overengineered crap from safety guys. But Petzal makes decent stuff... I hate rope grabs, just when you think you master them they jam up...


These prussiks are premade - our guys don't tie them, and they are OSHA approved.

http://www.superanchor.com/prussicSuperGrab.php

OSHA showed up on one of their jobs (I don't work for them as an employee anymore, now I sub stuff here and there) and they said had the guys actually been using the gear, they wouldn't have had to fine them.

It's hard to convince those guys to hook up. My solution is simple although it may hurt in the short term. Not clipped in? go home and don't come back until you'll stay hooked up. Next time it's "see ya!".

First time somebody got sent home it would convince half the guys. The first time somebody got let go it'd convince the other half.


----------

